# New ** Bruno ** Pics :o)



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi :wave: 

Heres some up to date Bruno pics  :wave: Enjoy 
Oh and the black and cream pic are his brothers that are still for sale :wink:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Ooo Jayne he is so cure,,,,,I love his brothes too  
The fist pic with Bruno sticking out his tongue is a classic, :wink:


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

there all gorgeous...i want the cream brother!


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

He is gorgeous, I love the second pix! I bet Tyson cant wait to have a lil brother to play with! Like your new siggy aswel 8)


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Omg what a little doll :love4: I want the black & white one


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone  

His brothers are gorgeous too , wish i could have them all :lol:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

awww he's gorgeous Jayne is he a long coat?? I couldnt tell from the first pictures you put up.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

yes he is a long coat , his dad has quite long coat but his mum is medium-short haired  :wave:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

woohoo another recruit in the l/c club hehe  ooo so you have one of each now  cant wait to meet the little guy one day and not long till meetup and I get to see Tyson again


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Tyson is looking forward to seeing you all  :wave: He loved the last meet up was so excited and happy the whole time !! :lol: bless him


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

Awww Im so in love with those pictures. They are just the cutest little things i have ever seen


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

EEK! All those puppies are beautiful!!

I love the cream boy, if my big brother was here he'd be enquiring about the black one! He's always wanted a black Chi since I got Lexi!

Aww, you must be so excited about getting your pup home.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Bruno is so cute!! He reminds me of Guinness when he was a baby. Too cute!!  

And, his brothers are adorable as well.


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

Wow! Bruno's markings are EXACTLY like Jetset's! Therefore, he is the second cutest chi in the world! ha. His brothers are super cute too. Congrats!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Awww, Jayne, congrats! Bruno is so adorable!!! All of those pups were really cute! How excited you and Tyson must be!! :wink: 

Meg


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone :wave: 

Meg so nice to see you back :wink:


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Bruno took my breath away! The pic w/ his eyes open and him looking dead at the camera......what a little heart throb!!  YAY! I want another chi so bad now! LOL!


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

oOohhhhh their so cuuuuuuuuuuuuute :love7:


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

Awwwww, soooo Cute! I love him! Tyson and Bruno are going to look adorable together, I can't wait for the pictures! x x x


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Awww he is such a cutie


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: He is sooo adorable!! :love4:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

He's sooo cute!!!


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

He looks like he's beginning to show his personality.. what cute photos!


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

he's sooooooooooooo cute. now i am really wanting a puppy!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

He is adorable


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

oh he's so tiny and goergous ... awwww


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

just adorable :love4:


----------

